# Linseed sending horse loopy?



## Possum (15 January 2015)

All 3 of my boys are looking as though they could use a bit of extra condition and my trimmer suggested micronised linseed.  We got some from charnwood, but after a week our normally ultra-chilled Han x TB is totally wired - rearing, bucking and flinging his legs around. Nothing else has changed so it has to be the linseed.

Has anyone else found this? Any ideas what it is about it that's affected him, or ideas of what I could try to add condition and keep his brain largely intact?!


----------



## AngieandBen (16 January 2015)

Not had a problem feeding mine linseed.  Only way to find out is to cut it out for a while and see.   You could feed Alfalfa A Oil  and some unmolassed beet if your horse is ok with it


----------



## milos (16 January 2015)

Alfa a oil made my tb goes nuts! The feed shop lady said that a few did on Alfa a oil.  They were fine on spillers conditioning fibre. Conditioning cubes, fibre beat or fast fibre  or speedy beet.  Ie high fibre low sugar. They were fine in linseed too


----------



## AngieandBen (16 January 2015)

milos said:



			Alfa a oil made my tb goes nuts! The feed shop lady said that a few did on Alfa a oil.  They were fine on spillers conditioning fibre. Conditioning cubes, fibre beat or fast fibre  or speedy beet.  Ie high fibre low sugar. They were fine in linseed too
		
Click to expand...

Maybe the ALfalfa sending your tb nuts, although not sure whats in the conditioning fibre?


----------



## PolarSkye (16 January 2015)

I've fed linseed to my stressy WB cross for at least two years now and it's never sent him off his rocker (molasses does, as do those horrid mixes).  Did you change anything else wrt feed/what else is he fed?

P


----------



## Tiddlypom (16 January 2015)

Yes, it can send my maxicob loopy. Admittedly, he seems to have a very sensitive gut so it is one of many things that have the same effect.

Interestingly, after changing from feeding a handful of soaked Spillers hi fibre cubes to a handful of bran as a 'carrier' for his vits and mins, I have been able to reintroduce the linseed.


----------



## taraj (16 January 2015)

feed linseed to my 2 horses with no problems. Thought I would try kids pony on it as he gets very itchy when he is moulting and it gives such a lovely shine on their coats. It sent him crazy...ive never seen a 12.2 hairy cob go so fast around his field! He even bucked my son off, purely from feeling too well. He was taken off of it and settled within days!.


----------



## Possum (16 January 2015)

Thanks everyone 

PS - no, didn't change anything else, since we've had him he's been on either fast fibre and molasses-free hifi or speedibeet and molasses-free hifi, absolutely everything else is the same so I'm fairly sure it's the linseed.

I'm a bit worried that if it's the higher oil content causing the problems that Alfa A Oil is not necessarily a sensible choice either...does that make sense?

Tiddlypom/taraj - v. pleased to hear it's not just him, he's normally a dope on a rope so this prancing, snorting beast that throws his legs around is extremely out of character. At over 17hh, he's just too big for these antics! V. interesting to hear that bran seems to counteract it slightly, I might try that once he's gone back to normal.

Ironically, my Section D stresshead has shown absolutely no reaction!


----------



## claracanter (16 January 2015)

My TB has been on linseed for 3 yrs and it doesn't effect him. He is very sensitive to lots of feeds. Conditioning feeds are a no no, sugar beet( even unmolassed) and I wouldn't risk him on alfa a oil.


----------



## Tnavas (16 January 2015)

Possum said:



			Thanks everyone 

PS - no, didn't change anything else, since we've had him he's been on either fast fibre and molasses-free hifi or speedibeet and molasses-free hifi, absolutely everything else is the same so I'm fairly sure it's the linseed.

I'm a bit worried that if it's the higher oil content causing the problems that Alfa A Oil is not necessarily a sensible choice either...does that make sense?

Tiddlypom/taraj - v. pleased to hear it's not just him, he's normally a dope on a rope so this prancing, snorting beast that throws his legs around is extremely out of character. At over 17hh, he's just too big for these antics! V. interesting to hear that bran seems to counteract it slightly, I might try that once he's gone back to normal.

Ironically, my Section D stresshead has shown absolutely no reaction!
		
Click to expand...

*Interestingly, after changing from feeding a handful of soaked Spillers hi fibre cubes to a handful of bran as a 'carrier' for his vits and mins, I have been able to reintroduce the linseed.*

Why this worked was because the Spillers Hi Fibre cubes were far more nutrient dense than the bran which has very few useful nutrients in it.

Try reducing the rest of his feed by the amount of Linseed you are feeding.

I've fed Linseed for decades and never had anything go loopy on it. I do however reduce/increase concentrates depending on the behaviour/energy required from the horse.

Its usually carbohydrates that fire them up not usually proteins and fats.


----------



## Trules (18 January 2015)

hi there, I just wanted to add it could be pure coincidence. one of the mares in my field had a mental 10 days about a fortnight ago, barging out of the field, nearly flattening me a couple of times, would not stand still, lunatic to ride, but has completely calmed back down again now. no idea what was going on, she is fed hay at night, grass in day, no hard feed at all. it was weird. sometimes they just have 'episodes'
 a numpty question, but is linseed for condition and coat? I have a young tb mare on linseed oil, but I believe it is not as effective as micronized linseed? is that correct?


----------



## AngieandBen (19 January 2015)

Its more expensive Trules! not sure whether its more effective;  I feed mine for joints/coat/feet, not really for condition as I only feed a small mugfull a day, but it sure keeps them moving well;  they are 24, 22 and 17


----------



## YasandCrystal (19 January 2015)

Possum how much were you feeding? I have fed all of mine linseed in winter for years (I have 5) with no adverse effect. They get a mugfull each per day.

I have experienced problems with copra fed in quantity.


----------



## Trules (19 January 2015)

thanks Angie, I am due a trip to feed store, will see how much it costs. I have taken back shoes off tb mare, as I have very limited hacking at this time of year and I would like her to try to harden up, so feel I ought to put a bit of something extra in her feed. Do most barefooters rate linseed do you know?


----------



## AngieandBen (19 January 2015)

Trules said:



			thanks Angie, I am due a trip to feed store, will see how much it costs. I have taken back shoes off tb mare, as I have very limited hacking at this time of year and I would like her to try to harden up, so feel I ought to put a bit of something extra in her feed. Do most barefooters rate linseed do you know?
		
Click to expand...


Oh yes, I think its become a feed that even good doer's get nowadays!  If your local store doesn't sell the micronsied linseed, this is where I buy mine form;

http://equiworldlimited.co.uk/tacks..._id=99&zenid=55ede79012f24aedf8b5de5d760d3a6d


----------



## Trules (19 January 2015)

great thanks Angie, it does seem very popular. will try to source some nearer to home. I doubt they'd be keen to deliver to Staffs!


----------



## stevieg (19 January 2015)

We ordered ours from GJW Titmuss and they deliver to Staffordshire. 
Two of ours are on it. One hasn't been affected at all behaviour wise but the other one is a complete fruit loop at the moment. I'm reluctant to blame it entirely on the linseed though as she has spent more time in over the last couple of weeks due to the weather and she is a bit loopy anyway. She has always thought plunging forward the minute your bottom hits the saddle was a good idea but at the moment it is more violent and more frequent.
Waiting to see if a few days in the field will help


----------



## pootleperkin (19 January 2015)

Mine are all on linseed and it doesn't adversely their behaviour. I get mine from science supplements - I buy the 15 kg bag, which is as cheap as any on the market and next day courier delivery is free. Linseed does seem to be recommended for barefoot and it certainly helps coat and condition. Should just add that a lot of horses are loopy at the mo' - 'tis the season!


----------



## AngieandBen (20 January 2015)

Trules said:



			great thanks Angie, it does seem very popular. will try to source some nearer to home. I doubt they'd be keen to deliver to Staffs!
		
Click to expand...


I get mine delivered to Market Harborough £5 I think for delivery


----------



## AngieandBen (20 January 2015)

pootleperkin said:



			Mine are all on linseed and it doesn't adversely their behaviour. I get mine from science supplements - I buy the 15 kg bag, which is as cheap as any on the market and next day courier delivery is free. Linseed does seem to be recommended for barefoot and it certainly helps coat and condition. Should just add that a lot of horses are loopy at the mo' - 'tis the season!
		
Click to expand...

£35 a bag for 15 kilos? is that correct?  I pay £17.99 for 20 kilos!


----------



## pootleperkin (20 January 2015)

AngieandBen said:



			£35 a bag for 15 kilos? is that correct?  I pay £17.99 for 20 kilos!
		
Click to expand...

That's a great price if it is pure linseed - I can't see what it says on the label, but often products are mixed with other sources of oil to bulk it out. If it is pure, then I'll order some (will cost £22.49 to me) as I have been looking for a cheaper source (I feed three) but hadn't been able to find anything particularly competitive in price that was of the same quality as the Science Supplements stuff.


----------



## AngieandBen (20 January 2015)

As far as I'm aware its just linseed, I've been using it for years   its the cheapest I can find


----------



## Britestar (20 January 2015)

My friends horse has become a complete thug over the past few weeks. Coincides exactly to when she started giving him linseed. She's going to cut it out, and hopefully sensible pony will return.


----------



## Possum (26 January 2015)

Thanks all, I meant to reply to this ages ago but lost it.

He's now been off the linseed for a while and been back to his usual self. All 3 are getting a cupful a day (13.2hh, 15hh and 17.1hh) and it's only the big chap that decided to have some fun.

I'm going to start introducing it again, while cutting down on his other feed - it would be really nice if he could eat it, he's a textbook case of the sort of horse it's meant to be good for.

And I ordered from GJW Titmuss - I think it was £18 for the sack, and about £6.50 postage? I think it's going to last for ages at the amount you feed, even if all 3 of them do end up eating it.


----------

